

Google Places annoys me - aubergene

You can add a business freely, much like a wiki, but then Google owns the data and is very restrictive about how you can reuse it.<p>http://code.google.com/apis/maps/documentation/places/<p>I would like users to at least be given the choice of submitting their data under and open license which would allow reuse.<p>Anyone else? how could we get Google to listen?
======
amac
Whilst I can't offer you advice with regards to Google,I am working on
something related to this. My email's in my profile if you want to discuss
further.

